# [OFF]les etudes en france

## Goalie_Ca

I'm quite curious about going on an exchange program to france, or possibly graduate school and i'm kinda just starting to take a peek around. 

It seems like france is very active and I found this link from my school's website. (www.sfu.ca)

http://www.edufrance.fr/

Je suis un ingénieur, dans la troisieme annee. Ici au Canada, il y a seulement des Universites et il ni a pas des ecoles pour les profesions. J'aime cette idee parce que maintenant je dois prenner des classes qui sont cree pour les autres disciplines. Parce que tout le temps, comme dans les maths, ces classes ne me donne pas les maniere de pensee que j'ai besoin d'appliquer. Je veux entrer une programme de Master.

Well anyways, my french is a little rusty as you can see. 

Just curious what type/caliber of schools there are, what's involved, what's life like, girls (especially in engineering), costs, and whatever.

Quelles sortes des ecoles sont il? Quel sort de vie? Quelles sont les ecoutes? ... et les filles  :Wink: 

Je m'excuse pour mon francais. Je n'ai pas parler en longtemps!

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut !

Pas de probleme, ton francais est comprehensible !

Peux tu changer ton titre comme indiqué ici 

[IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

S'il te plait ! Merci !

Je propose [OFF]les etudes en france

pour faire simple en anglais :

Could you change your topic please !

I propose [OFF]les etudes en france

Thanks !

----------

## erwan

There is basically University and Grandes Ecoles, but I guess you know about it.

Studies are almost free (500 euros included social security) and as a foreign graduate student you can even be paid to study in France (!)

More informations on the Eiffel Scholarship:

http://www.egide.asso.fr/fr/programmes/eiffel/

(deadline is mid-january)

----------

## bosozoku

A vrai dire, moi c'est le contraire je suis Français et je souhaite faire mes études en angleterre.

Enfin peut être faire le DUT en france mais le reste chez les english  :Smile: 

Quelqu'un à des retours d'expérience à raconter ?

----------

## 3.1415

perso je suis aux US et chez les ricains c pas mal du tout

je suis dispo sur jabber si vous voulez en parler!

----------

## bassman_fr

Les universités sont "gratuites" mais si tu vas à Paris ou Lyon, le coût de la vie est assez cher (logement, transport en commun...) bref à ne pas négliger sutout à Paris.

Si tu nous donnes plus de renseignements sur le type de formation que tu veux intégrer, on pourra t'en dire plus !

----------

## blackshack

Les universités sont "gratuites"

Euh... tu rêves, les universités sont pas gratuites: par exe. moi cette année, sans sécu (je paye déjà à côté) et mutuelle, j'en ai pour 330 ? rien que pour être inscrit, car c une inscription en doctorat et j'ai aucun cours. Après cela dépend des filières aussi et du niveau, mais je pense pas que tu en ais pour moins de 150-200?. Ok après la vie en elle-même sur une année c cela qui compte le plus.

En plus la personne parle d'école. Si c grande école (même sans parlé d'X ou de polytechnique), là cela va être plus cher que la fac, faut savoir ce qu'il veut faire. Mais il faudrait allez sur le site du ministère de l'éducation, il doit y avoir une page....hop hop google est ton ami: http://www.education.gouv.fr/int/venir.htm pour les étudiants voulant venir en france  et hop pour la personne voulant aller étuidié hors la france http://www.education.gouv.fr/int/partir/partir.htm

----------

## 3.1415

 *blackshack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si c grande école (même sans parlé d'X ou de polytechnique), là cela va être plus cher que la fac, faut savoir ce qu'il veut faire.
> 
> 

 

hmm on est bien d'accord que l'X et Polytechnique c'est la meme chose?

et au passage, la vie est pas extremement chere dans cette ecole pour les eleves francais (he he he), et il y a un systeme d'aides bien foutu pour les eleves etrangers.

mais d'autres pourront le confirmer, n'est-ce pas?    :Wink: 

----------

## bassman_fr

 *blackshack wrote:*   

> Les universités sont "gratuites"
> 
> Euh... tu rêves, les universités sont pas gratuites: par exe. moi cette année, sans sécu (je paye déjà à côté) et mutuelle, j'en ai pour 330 ? rien que pour être inscrit, car c une inscription en doctorat et j'ai aucun cours.

 

c'est pour ca que je mets des guillemets à "gratuites"

----------

## sireyessire

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

>  *blackshack wrote:*   
> 
> Si c grande école (même sans parlé d'X ou de polytechnique), là cela va être plus cher que la fac, faut savoir ce qu'il veut faire.
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

houla la 500 euros? Mes pauvres!

J'ai pay $120,000 pour mes 4 ans d'education moi ...  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

hey, j'espère qu'à ce prix là t'as été bien formé   :Wink: 

Pour en revenir au post initial  *Quote:*   

> what's life like, girls (especially in engineering)

  en école d'ingé, faut pas rêver, c'est pas le meilleur endroit ...

----------

## bong

Je confirme, sauf quand on a une autre ecole d'ingé blindée de filles juste a coté:p

Sinon, en etant etranger, je crois qu'il y a moyen d'avoir une bourse sur criteres sociaux ce qui exonere des frais d'inscriptions (par exemple, en etant boursier, j'ai échapé aux 700euros pour n'en payer que 90!!)

----------

## Goalie_Ca

 *Quote:*   

> en école d'ingé, faut pas rêver, c'est pas le meilleur endroit ...

 

C'est vrai! Mais j'esparu que dans les autres pays c'etait un peu different.

Canada n'est pas tres cher pour un etudiant  :Very Happy: . Les etas-unis sont probablement plus cher que la reste de la monde, especiallement les ivy-leagues.

----------

## Celeborn

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> mais d'autres pourront le confirmer, n'est-ce pas?   

 

il dit qu'il voit pas de qui tu parles....   :Laughing: 

----------

## merlinBSD

 *blackshack wrote:*   

> Les universités sont "gratuites"
> 
> Euh... tu rêves, les universités sont pas gratuites: par exe. moi cette année, sans sécu (je paye déjà à côté) et mutuelle, j'en ai pour 330 ? rien que pour être inscrit, car c une inscription en doctorat et j'ai aucun cours. Après cela dépend des filières aussi et du niveau, mais je pense pas que tu en ais pour moins de 150-200?. Ok après la vie en elle-même sur une année c cela qui compte le plus.
> 
> En plus la personne parle d'école. Si c grande école (même sans parlé d'X ou de polytechnique), là cela va être plus cher que la fac, faut savoir ce qu'il veut faire. Mais il faudrait allez sur le site du ministère de l'éducation, il doit y avoir une page....hop hop google est ton ami: http://www.education.gouv.fr/int/venir.htm pour les étudiants voulant venir en france  et hop pour la personne voulant aller étuidié hors la france http://www.education.gouv.fr/int/partir/partir.htm

 

J'ai fait mes etudes dans un college anglais et c pas 330 euros que j ai depense! J en ai encore pour 5 ans a payer les interets (15 000 Euros pour 2 ans d etudes). En France c quand meme pratiquement gratuit...

----------

## CryoGen

S'il veut faire un Master c'est souvent payant quand meme...

(moi je paye 9000¤ en tout pour les 2 ans)

----------

## Saigneur

Salut.

Quand bassman_fr dit qu'en France les études sont "gratuites" (avec des guillemets), il n'a pas vraiment tort : tout est pris en charge par le gouvernement et la région. Sauf le minimum pour éviter que ça soit VRAIMENT gratuit et que des gens abusent (quoique).

Dans la fac de biochimie où j'étais, l'année d'étude revenait à environ 100 000 francs (entre le salaire des chercheurs/professeurs, les matériels de TP de bioch etc). Là dessus, j'ai dû (merci papa / maman) payer un truc comme 1 000 francs de frais d'inscription + la carte orange.

Donc oui, on peut dire que les études en France sont gratuites, et on peut comprendre que la "fuite des cerveaux" soit préjudiciable à l'état qui a investit dans l'éducation  :Wink: 

Cordialement

----------

## kernelsensei

Moi en allemagne je paye 120 Eur / semestre et avec ca, je recois ma carte etudiant qui me donne acces a tous les transports en commun de la region  gratuitement !

Comptant que je les prends ts les jours, ca compense la mise de 120 Euros de depart ! ...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc oui, on peut dire que les études en France sont gratuites, et on peut comprendre que la "fuite des cerveaux" soit préjudiciable à l'état qui a investit dans l'éducation 
> 
> 

 

pouf pouf (copyright Desproges).

Ne mélangeons pas tout, par pitié. Je suis ce qu'on appelle un "chercheur expatrié", je participe à la "fuite des cerveaux".

Mais contre mon gré. Parce que en France on m'a dit "va voir ailleurs, y'a pas de boulot pour toi ici". Pour des questions de basse politique à court terme. Alors oui, ca coute une fortune à l'état de former des "cerveaux", mais pour des questions électoralistes (les buralistes ca fait plus de voix que les chercheurs), l'état ne fait rien de concret pour retenir ou faire revenir les "cerveaux". 

Ne mélangeons pas la gratuité de l'éducation (il suffit de voyager un peu pour se rendre compte que en france l'éducation est vraiment pas chère) et la fuite des cerveaux. Sinon je m'énerve   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fafounet

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> S'il veut faire un Master c'est souvent payant quand meme...
> 
> (moi je paye 9000¤ en tout pour les 2 ans)

 

gné ?? En france ? Ca doit pas être dans une université. C'est sur que si tu vas faire ca dans une école privée ca devient 20 fois plus cher.

Sinon pour ma part j'ai du payer qqchose comme 300 de frais d'inscription pour l'année

----------

## theturtle123

pareil pour moi... environ 300euros par an

et maintenant en doctorat on me paye   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jorus

 *bong wrote:*   

> Je confirme, sauf quand on a une autre ecole d'ingé blindée de filles juste a coté:p
> 
> Sinon, en etant etranger, je crois qu'il y a moyen d'avoir une bourse sur criteres sociaux ce qui exonere des frais d'inscriptions (par exemple, en etant boursier, j'ai échapé aux 700euros pour n'en payer que 90!!)

 

enibien peut-être...

Le système de bourse est quand même aberrant en France. Tout le monde devrait pouvoir en profiter en fonction de la rémunération et des charges familiales. Un système de pourcentage serait quand même mieux adapté.

@+

Jorus

----------

## bassman_fr

... à part ca la france c'est super hein .... non ? bon ok

 :Laughing: 

----------

## erwan

Puisque le sujet devie sur les francais qui etudient a l'etranger : je suis en doctorat a Tokyo, avec une bourse du gouvernement japonais qui fait que je n'ai pas a payer de frais d'inscription.

Normalement c'est entre 5 000 et 10 000 euros par an, c'est pour ca que les francais qui pleurent pour avoir a payer 330 euros c'est un peu decales. Ils ne se rendent pas compte de la chance qu'on a.

D'ailleurs, en doctorat les japonais payent encore leurs etudes et ne touchent rien, pas un rond.

----------

## Saigneur

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Saigneur wrote:*   
> 
> Donc oui, on peut dire que les études en France sont gratuites, et on peut comprendre que la "fuite des cerveaux" soit préjudiciable à l'état qui a investit dans l'éducation 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Salut

Je ne critiques pas, je constate que c'est d'une façon ou d'une autre préjudiciable. Que le responsable soit l'état lui-même ne m'étonne pas plus que celà, j'en suis bel et bien conscient. Il est cependant clair que former 100 000 cerveaux par an et n'en embaucher que 10 000 conduit à un souci. On est justement devant ce souci  :Smile: 

----------

## bong

 *Jorus wrote:*   

> enibien peut-être...

 

Je suis repéré   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Grubshka

Salut !

Je suis en école d'ingénieur à Sophia-Antipolis, l'ESSI.

Elle est très axée sur les échanges avec l'étranger, que ce soit pour les études que pour les stages.

En plus c'est à côté de la Méditerrannée, et j'avoue que réviser ses partiels en avril sur la plage, c'est plutôt agréable...

Si tu veux plus d'informations : www.essi.fr

----------

## CryoGen

 *fafounet wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   S'il veut faire un Master c'est souvent payant quand meme...
> 
> (moi je paye 9000¤ en tout pour les 2 ans) 
> 
> gné ?? En france ? Ca doit pas être dans une université. C'est sur que si tu vas faire ca dans une école privée ca devient 20 fois plus cher.
> ...

 

Oui c'est en privée.. j'ai pas le choix l'option n'existe que dans cette ecole ^^

----------

## 3.1415

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> houla la 500 euros? Mes pauvres!
> 
> J'ai pay $120,000 pour mes 4 ans d'education moi ... 

 

chanceux, je tiens deux ans a peine avec ca...    :Wink: 

----------

## Goalie_Ca

Google est mon ami! J'ai pense que ca c'etait tres interresant.

http://gradschool.uoregon.edu/international/France.pdf

C'est tous en anglais mais mais c'est tres concis.

edit:

Wikipedia. Pourquoi est-ce que je l'ai oublie?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Études_supérieures_en_France

----------

## ercete

Chuis assez d'accord pour dire que le système éducatif supérieur français est performant !

Moi j'ai fait DUT Info + IUP info sans rien débourser vu que je suis boursier

enfin sauf cette année où je suis plus boursier et j'ai dû payer peu plus de 300¤ 

 :Shocked:  dérisoire

Sauf que la bourse je l'ai plus pour une histoire de palier à la con mais là c'est HS  :Confused: 

Mais ce que je trouve super c'est que les études ne font pas partie d'un cartel ellitiste comme dans d'autres pays, tout le monde peut facilement en faire.

Mon meilleur pote est fils d'ouvriers et après le bac il a pu faire 5 ans d'études en Géographie à la faculté !

Je dirais que s'il y a un problème en France c'est que nombre d'étudiants ne se rends pas compte de cette chance et on se retrouve en première année d'étude entourés de bacheliers qui ne branlent rien et bachottent jusqu'à la license  :Evil or Very Mad: 

en bossant le minimum et en faisant chier les autres un maximum !

(ok c'est coup de gueule)

ben croyez moi : chuis en maitrise et j'en ai encore une bonne floppée dans ma promo des comme ca ! Le pire c'est qu'en dehors de ca c'est des gens cool

le niveau des études baisse continuellement par la flemmardise des étudiants d'aujourd'hui ! c'est mon avis

Donc je voudrait en appeler à un peu de sérieux, si l'état (et donc tout ceux qui payent des impots) nous paient les 7/8ème de nos études faudrait quand même se calmer un peu sur les conneries.

Bon je cherchais une citation d'un gars qui parlait de la flemmardise des étudiants inconscients mais je la trouve pas alors en voilà une qui illustre un peu ce topic aussi :

 *[Félix Leclerc] wrote:*   

> Il y a des pays où l'état paie l'étudiant et lui dit merci.

 

----------

## kopp

A noté qu'a l'X, les élèves sont payés il me semble, ou du moins nourris logé... je sais plus me semble qu'avant c'etait nourri loger, et maintenant on est payé...

opar contre les eleves doivent des années de travail a l'état ... enfin, je veux dire qu'ils sont obligé de travailler dans la fonction publique, ils ont quand meme leur salaire

il y a nombre d'ecole publique qui sont vraiment pas tres chere pour la formation fournie

Et dans la plupart des ecoles il y a des places reservé pour les etranger...

Pour les Master, le top c'est l'ENS mais c'est de tres haut niveau, mais la aussi on est payé, mais on peut aussi assister a la formation gratuitement en tant qu'auditeur libre il me semble... il faut se renseigner

pour revenir au cout des formations : faut pas exagerer hein ! on paye rien !

perso j'suis e n prepa pour les concours, les frais de scolarité doivent etre de 70euros/ans, et la secu est gratuite

Par contre les prix des concours .... y en a pour plusieurs centaines d'euros juste pour s'y presenter, c'est vraiment pas donné ....je trouve que le principe de payer pour une ecole a laquelle on est pas sur d'etre admis ... c'est bof quand meme !

----------

## 3.1415

 *kopp wrote:*   

> A noté qu'a l'X, les élèves sont payés il me semble, ou du moins nourris logé... je sais plus me semble qu'avant c'etait nourri loger, et maintenant on est payé...
> 
> 

 

rectificatif: payés mais ni logés ni nourris du moins après la première année qui, se déroulant dans les corps d'armée, permet d'avoir ce genre d' "avantages" (et les inconvénients qui vont avec)

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> par contre les eleves doivent des années de travail a l'état ... enfin, je veux dire qu'ils sont obligé de travailler dans la fonction publique, ils ont quand meme leur salaire
> 
> 

 

faux: le statut de l'ecole a ete reforme, de sorte que les années dues par les eleves a l'etat sont celles qu'ils effectuent a l'ecole; une fois la quatrieme annee finie, ils sont libres comme l'air...

evidemment, cette reforme s'est accompagnee d'une baisse de la solde en consequence...

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les Master, le top c'est l'ENS mais c'est de tres haut niveau, mais la aussi on est payé, mais on peut aussi assister a la formation gratuitement en tant qu'auditeur libre il me semble... il faut se renseigner
> 
> 

 

je confirme, il est permis d'assister aux cours de l'ENS en auditeur libre, mais je pense qu'il vaut quand meme mieux se signaler avant.

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre les prix des concours .... y en a pour plusieurs centaines d'euros juste pour s'y presenter, c'est vraiment pas donné ....je trouve que le principe de payer pour une ecole a laquelle on est pas sur d'etre admis ... c'est bof quand meme !

 

hmm la encore il faut relativiser. pensez qu'aux US, une famille qui veut donner une education correcte a un gamin apres le bac deboursera minimum150000 a 200000$ pour quatre ans d'undergraduate studies, et autant voire plus pour des graduate studies (master, pdh -these) ensuite

rien que pour les dossiers de candidature, compter approximativement 200$ par universite. cela n'inclue pas le prix des deplacements pour les universites recrutant sur entretien (ce qui est le cas en medecine par exemple)

----------

## kopp

c'est queje disais donc, plus nourris logé mais payé

ah plus d'année ? j'suis en retard alors  :Smile: 

c'est valable pour toutes les ecoles qui fonctionner sur ce type de regime ?

pour les auditeurs libres, j'ai pas dis qu'il fallait se pointer comme ca... pi reste que c'est tjs plus classe d'etre admis au concours  :Smile: 

pour le prix des concours, ouais d'accord, mais je veux dire c'est gratuit pour les boursiers alors que bon tu as pas tjs beaucoup plus de moyens....

enfin je vais pas crasher sur le systeme : on est preparé dans un cadre excellent et tout, on a bien de la chance... et dire que je me leve tous les matins en rouspetant  :Smile: 

----------

## 3.1415

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah plus d'année ? j'suis en retard alors 
> 
> c'est valable pour toutes les ecoles qui fonctionner sur ce type de regime ?
> ...

 

hmm je ne sais pas mais je ne pense pas; en fait l'X doit etre la seule ecole dans ce cas. mais en tous cas c'est une tres bonne chose!!!    :Very Happy: 

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pi reste que c'est tjs plus classe d'etre admis au concours 
> 
> 

 

alors la c'est carrement une autre paire de manches...

----------

## Macdir

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Pour en revenir au post initial  *Quote:*   what's life like, girls (especially in engineering)  en école d'ingé, faut pas rêver, c'est pas le meilleur endroit ...

 

Dans mon unif en Belgique en polytechnique, 10% de filles en 1 BAC (1ère candi)...

C'est vraiment très peu...

----------

## 3.1415

hmm chez nous quand c'est 15% c'est la fete, ce n'est pas vraiment mieux...

----------

## kopp

perso y a que 4 filles dans ma classe sur 28 ... ca fait pas masse non plus

bien sur on est la classe du bahut ou y en a le moins  :Sad: 

spa grave, on va voir dans la promo des khagne juste coté  :Smile: 

----------

## limacette

Chez nous en Belgique, a l'université (celle de Bruxelles pour moi) on paye 739 par an pour le minerval si on a pas de bourse plus tous les syllabi ce qui fait environ 900-1000 par an...

----------

## Macdir

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> hmm chez nous quand c'est 15% c'est la fete, ce n'est pas vraiment mieux...

 

Comme quoi les meilleurs ne sont pas toujours les plus gâtés   :Sad: 

----------

## Apsforps

C'est quoi cette rumeur qu'il n'y a pas de fille en polytech... Moi je suis en 3ème année d'ingénieur civil en Belgique et dans ma section (bon, ok, c'est de la physico-chimie mais bon...) il y a 15 filles pour 10 garçons...

----------

## Macdir

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> C'est quoi cette rumeur qu'il n'y a pas de fille en polytech... Moi je suis en 3ème année d'ingénieur civil en Belgique et dans ma section (bon, ok, c'est de la physico-chimie mais bon...) il y a 15 filles pour 10 garçons...

 

Ah c'est cool ca, mais bon regarde un peu en 1ère candi   :Sad:  , et même plutôt de façon générale en polytech... Même que je pense qu'en 1ère candi le ratio est encore plus faible...

Enfin ca dépend de l'unif moi je suis à Bruxelles...

----------

## 3.1415

 *Macdir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah c'est cool ca, mais bon regarde un peu en 1ère candi  
> 
> 

 

pouvez-vous nous expliquer le principe de la classe de première candy? j'avoue que je suis un peu curieux...

hmm elle est ou la porte?   :Wink: 

----------

## Apsforps

Non, je crois que c'est un peu la même chose dans toutes les unifs, je suis à LLN et c'est vrai que c'était moins de 10% de filles en 1ère (sauf peut-être en architecture   :Shocked:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

chez moi yen a pas mal des filles ... Car les etudiants de bioinformatique doivent aussi faire les Maths pour informaticien et la Prog 1 (si les noms parraissent bizarres, c'est normal, j'ai traduit litteralement !)

----------

## limacette

Allez voir en informatique c est tres drole... Il y a je crois 4 filles sur tout l auditoire, c est a dire plus ou moins 90 gars...

----------

## 3.1415

c marrant, chez nous le pourcentage de nanas en info est assez eleve: il y a beaucoup de roumaines tres fortes en info qui sont recrutees

----------

## Trevoke

3.1415 t'as pas de bol alors  :Wink: 

faut dire que j'ai fait 2000-2004, et en fait le prix a augmente de 1000 dollars par en en moyenne, donc 32000+33000+34000+35000 dollars .. Enfin. Faut dire aussi, Stanford lol c'est pas donne.

----------

## 3.1415

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 3.1415 t'as pas de bol alors 
> 
> faut dire que j'ai fait 2000-2004, et en fait le prix a augmente de 1000 dollars par en en moyenne, donc 32000+33000+34000+35000 dollars .. Enfin. Faut dire aussi, Stanford lol c'est pas donne.

 

kler, mais je peux t'assurer que ca vaut largement le coup (surtout quand tu payes pas   :Very Happy:  )

rien qu'en regardant par ma fenetre, g un joli ciel azur et un bon gros soleil, il est possible de sortir en t-shirt   :Wink: 

----------

## Celeborn

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

>  il est possible de sortir en t-shirt  

 

ah bah comme chez sireyessire, alors !!

...ah...

attendez... on vient de me dire dans l'oreillette que cette information était erronée ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## 3.1415

tres legerement, cela n'appelle qu'un chtit ajout:

"chez sireyessire il est possible de sortir en t-shirt mais ca veut pas dire ke ca se fait"

----------

## sireyessire

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> tres legerement, cela n'appelle qu'un chtit ajout:
> 
> "chez sireyessire il est possible de sortir en t-shirt mais ca veut pas dire ke ca se fait"

 

c'est pas faux, d'un autre côté c'est pas comme si se rouler dans la neige par -10 °C était impossible mais c'est qu'on manque de volontaires  :Laughing: 

----------

## 3.1415

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est pas faux, d'un autre côté c'est pas comme si se rouler dans la neige par -10 °C était impossible mais c'est qu'on manque de volontaires 

 

pour pousser?   :Wink: 

----------

## limacette

volontaire si c est bien payé  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   
> 
> c'est pas faux, d'un autre côté c'est pas comme si se rouler dans la neige par -10 °C était impossible mais c'est qu'on manque de volontaires  
> 
> pour pousser?  

 

T'as ce qu'il faut pour etre un bon BOFH.

----------

## 3.1415

un quoi? (c)

----------

## Goalie_Ca

Basturd Operator From Hell... comment dire ca en francais?

----------

## 3.1415

tssss, wrong answer...

----------

## Trevoke

C'est le Bastard Operator From Hell

On commence la

http://bofh.ntk.net/Bastard.html

Et on continue ici

http://www.theregister.com/odds/bofh/

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est le Bastard Operator From Hell
> 
> On commence la
> 
> http://bofh.ntk.net/Bastard.html
> ...

 

C'est extrêmement très bon  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 3.1415

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   C'est le Bastard Operator From Hell
> 
> On commence la
> 
> http://bofh.ntk.net/Bastard.html
> ...

 

c'est vrai ke c'est pas mal mais ce n'est toujours pas la bonne reponse...

----------

## Trevoke

...

- Un serial killer (TA-TAM!)

----------

## 3.1415

gee, we've got a winner!

----------

## gowator

je peur essayer de resouffle cet topic....

je voudrais de etudierias a Paris l' annee prochaine.

Ma petite copine reviendra a Paris (Elle etude la droit sur un cours bilingue entre angleterre (colchester) et nanterre (92) ...

moi, je travaille a paris mais je suis anglais et je travaille aussie en anglias mais j'essayait de apprendrait le francais ..(en fait j'ai avais une bonne intention mais je n'avais pas prendre l'occaision)  {donc ca c'est apparent par mon ecriture}

Alors!  maintainant je reessaye la langue en preperation de prendrais un masteres .....

J'ai un BSc. et MSc. anglais en science (geologie) et beaucoup des annees d'experience professional avec les metiers informatique mais pas de experience a la exterior de le marche specialise 

Je voudrais vos penses:  j'ai 9 mois pour etude la langue donc je n'ai pas soucis concernant-la mais je ne connais pas les systemes de scholaritie ici....  

plus precicement...  le differecne practique entre les unioversities et les grandes ecoles...  et le difference de le qualifications reconnu par le etat ou pas?  

j'ai chereche sur l'internet et je trouve par example 

http://www.enst.fr/3e-cycle-msc-masteres/masteres/ssir.php

 *Quote:*   

> Diplômes français ou étrangers : 
> 
> - niveau Bac+5 ou 
> 
> - niveau Bac+4 et au moins 3 ans dexpérience professionnelle. 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Label CGE grandes Ecoles diploma 

 

ou Conception et Architecture des Systèmes Informatiques !!

donc c'est aussie la nouvelle diplomes European?

----------

## gowator

/bump

personne ?

----------

## Arkal

Juste comme ca...

Pas rapport avec la france, mais...

Au quebec y'a de très bonnes université, À Sherbrooke, Montreal, Trois-Rivieres, Quebec....

C'est un peu couteux, mais c'est pas si mal..

Des filles il y en a plein  :Wink: 

Tu auras des études en francais si tu veux, et beaucoup de personne parle anglais, donc tu sauras bien te debrouiller....

----------

